# Our new little guy was labeled blue chi in paperwork I don't see any blue do you?



## Lazerline19 (Feb 24, 2021)

So what about our new little guy here would represent a blue chi?


----------



## Aye... Chihuahua (Feb 12, 2021)

Lazerline19 said:


> So what about our new little guy here would represent a blue chi?
> View attachment 56404


Mmm... I don´t really see any


----------



## liftedblack (Mar 27, 2021)

What a cutie pie! If you really want proof then get his genes tested, if he truly is a blue which is rare then there will be blue genes on the gene testing.


----------



## liftedblack (Mar 27, 2021)

I had rescued a pomchi and never seen a brindle, but got lucky. He is the sweetest male .


----------



## Cutie Pie Chihuahuas (Mar 28, 2021)

Lazerline19 said:


> So what about our new little guy here would represent a blue chi?
> View attachment 56404


I just read that the blue has to do with the skin pigment not the fur color. Hope that helps. Either way he’s beautiful.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He looks like a chocolate. My Billy is a blue fawn, in the sun, he has a blue tinge to his fur and his nose leather is blue. Yours has a chocolate colored nose. He may have blue in his linage, but he’s not showing it. In the picture, see his nose leather? It’s blue. The second dog was Smoke, a true blue and tan dog


----------



## hisokoa (Apr 29, 2021)

Those ears! Looks like a raindeer!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That’s why I bought him. Lol. He has the biggest ears! And the tiniest tail. Lol. I say someone must have pulled his ears and made his tail almost disappear! He’s my heart dog, love him so much!


----------



## Lazerline19 (Feb 24, 2021)

svdreamer said:


> That’s why I bought him. Lol. He has the biggest ears! And the tiniest tail. Lol. I say someone must have pulled his ears and made his tail almost disappear! He’s my heart dog, love him so much!


The very last image is what ours looks like but only when directly under the sun maybe thats what they mean then?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I think so.


----------



## NodramaMarla (Aug 10, 2018)

liftedblack said:


> I had rescued a pomchi and never seen a brindle, but got lucky. He is the sweetest male .
> View attachment 56421
> View attachment 56421


I’ve got two brindle chi’s. My girl is brindle, my boy is Irish marked blue brindle.


----------



## NodramaMarla (Aug 10, 2018)

Lazerline19 said:


> So what about our new little guy here would represent a blue chi?
> View attachment 56404


There are many blues who are darker and can look brown/chocolate depending on what type of artificial light you’re using. This link shows a few great examples. I also posted a pic of visually brown genetically blue dogs, circled in blue in the photo below.




__





Dog Coat Colour Genetics






www.doggenetics.co.uk





A true blue will have blue/purple leather (eye rims, nose, lips, paw pads) and skin under his fur. It’s best to check him in sunlight to see what his leather looks like. I have a little girl who I swore was chocolate at birth, then she turned a blue/black as she matured. Neither me nor any breeder I know could say for sure. I had her embarked and they returned results of Black and Tan which I figured was impossible. I then had her retested by Embark bc the geneticists also saw chocolate and also tested by UC Davis- she also tested Black and Tan with them. Her coat now, at a year old, has a weird cream undercoat (like a husky) and she looks blue. There can still be some untestable dilute or chocolate gene, but I registered her as black and tan bc that’s what she tested for genetically.
I should mention she carries both chocolate and dilute. Pics of her and her genetic results. Let me know what you see. In her puppy pics there’s a black sibling right next to her and she’s clearly Chocolate. She’s also got the classic dilute/yellow eye color at more than a year old. Still, depending on lighting ppl will call her chocolate, blue or black..lol.. here’s a link to her Embark. Jersey's She's Got a Way aka Fancy’s Embark Dog DNA Results







































































Take him out in daylight and what do you see?


----------



## Smallstuff (Jun 7, 2017)

His coat doesn’t look jet black to me? More of a charcoal black? The term ‘blue’ is used for dilute blacks in other breeds. And I’ve owned a ‘blue fawn’ that was silver grey at birth, and grew up to be a very pale fawn with black tips on part of her coat.


----------



## kstewart61 (Dec 10, 2019)

Lazerline19 said:


> So what about our new little guy here would represent a blue chi?
> View attachment 56404


No but she is a beauty! 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

